# Top 10 MMA conspiracy Theories



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

http://www.cagepotato.com/top-10-mma-conspiracy-theories

Do you agree? Did they leave some off the list? I don't know that I agree with him on Sherk. Honestly I never figured out who I believe in that situation.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think the #1 conspiracy theory is that PRIDE was all fixed and everyone took roids (which would by the way include lots of former UFC fighters and champions).


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Cool article.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure about most of them but there are two or so that interest me. Firstly Matt Lindland being dropped by the UFC. That was a really strange one and one that has never really been explained. Secondly is BJ/GSP, simply because BJ is a very proud guy and I seriously don't see him going that far with appeals etc unless he meant it, plus we've all seen the footage with Phil Nurse and it is a little dodgy looking. BJ is probably the top guy in that weight that could cancel out GSPs wrestling.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Pretty interesting thanks. Funny like they state none UFC fights were rigged and then go talk about two ufc 'rigged' fights


----------



## andyn1986 (Jan 21, 2007)

Matt lindland has a documentary out called "fight politics" and it goes into detail about the shirt controversy and his release from the company.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

That whole thing with matt Lindland was tough to watch...not because I think the UFC avoided him fighting Rich but how they made him look like such a cry baby.What I got from that video was cry cry cry cry by his family and friends...makes the guy look so pathetic.

Shamrock thing he got the take down after though, I see it as a slip/clusterfvck


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Great list, anything involving the UFC and fixed fights is just crazy though. I'm not a blind UFC fan, but they were be so stupid to fix a fight, it would ruin the organization. They might protect some fighters, but they don't fix them.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

That Lindland thing is silly. The dude got shit canned by David Terrell in less then one minute. Trust me, trying to protect anyone from Lindland would have been totally silly and a complete waste of time. Franklin would have eaten him for lunch. One more good ole FYI for ya, he would have gotten the title shot against Evan Tanner if he hadnt gotten his ass handed to him by Terrell.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> That Lindland thing is silly. The dude got shit canned by David Terrell in less then one minute. Trust me, trying to protect anyone from Lindland would have been totally silly and a complete waste of time. Franklin would have eaten him for lunch. One more good ole FYI for ya, he would have gotten the title shot against Evan Tanner if he hadnt gotten his ass handed to him by Terrell.



I gotta somewhat agree that Lindland's situation is partly in his mind. I don't think the UFC was worried about him beating Franklin. I agree Franklin would take him. I do think his boring lay and pray offense did have something to do with the reason he was let go.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I really thought Fanklin-Shamrock was rigged the first time I saw it. It wasn't the wierd slips, it was the total lack of defense from Shamrock after he slipped on the kick. It looked like he was waiting for Franklin to hit him and made no attempt to block. 

Subsequent fights changed my mind since Shamrock just looked worse and worse all the time but it was very fishy looking at the time since Ken hadn't degenerated into a complete fiasco skill wise yet.


----------

